# Qmail/vpopmail jail with HAST/CARP



## monarckco (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm setting up a couple servers with FreeBSD 9.0 that will provide email (Qmail and vpopmail) and SSL based Apache through jails.  These two servers will be set up as a cluster through HAST and CARP to minimize any downtime we might come across due to hardware failures (not exactly new servers).  

My question is about how to sync data through HAST that is stored in jails.
For example, store the mail folders/settings inside of the HAST device and have it automatically mounted into the jails through 
	
	



```
mount_nullfs
```
 on failover.
I assume I could just append the commands that start the slave's jails and mounts the data to the /usr/local/sbin/carp-hast-switch script?

Haven't tried it out yet, but wanted to get the opinions of some more experienced sysadmins before going ahead with this setup.

Thanks


----------

